# When You Thirst, Quench It With Boylan's...(The Retro Soda Pop!)



## enezdez (May 15, 2016)

I pulled this together half-haphazardly with little florescent flashlights behind the bottles (I used what I had available at the moment).  I know I can do better with a little planning any suggestions will be appreciated.  Thanks For Looking!!!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## spiralout462 (May 15, 2016)

I've been selling Boylans for years.  Good stuff.


----------



## spiralout462 (May 17, 2016)

Not as good, or artistic, but I received this today.


----------



## Braineack (May 17, 2016)

No birch beer? That's their best.


Need more light on first shot.

using tapatalk.


----------



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Not as good, or artistic, but I received this today.
> 
> View attachment 121729


I guess you own either a supermarket or a distributorship  lol  Good Stuff Is Right!!!


----------



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

Braineack said:


> No birch beer? That's their best.
> 
> 
> Need more light on first shot.
> ...


Question, My Orange Soda Became Yellow Soda - Is That Because The Little Florescent Flashlights Or Is That Because I Used Tungsten???   Would A Non-Florescent Light Make It Warmer???  I Am Really Curious???

Thanks for your replies????

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## spiralout462 (May 17, 2016)

Braineack said:


> No birch beer? That's their best.
> 
> 
> Need more light on first shot.
> ...



It's on another stack.  

Boylans is solid.  Another great option is Maine Root Beer.  Their Ginger Brew is awesome!  They are a little pricier,but better imo.


----------



## Benjgf (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool idea with the back lighting. I'd say it needs some diffused lighting hanging from the top. Put white foam core on the sides and one in the front with a hole cut in it to shoot through. Maybe a flat black reflective surface for it so sit on so it makes a cool reflection (can also create the reflection in Photoshop), and get rid of that shadow on the left!


----------

